# Oakley Redfish Tournament



## brad king

Who all is fishing this tournament? Fished the one in Destin, Florida last year and it was a well ran tournamnet. I will be fishing this one, just wondering how many boats will show!!


----------



## brad king

http://oakleyredfish.com/

Maybe a link would help!


----------



## oakleyfishing

Looking forward to having you Brad. Should be a great event.

We've got over $100k in guaranteed money up for grabs. See you in June!


----------



## brad king

how many teams have registered so far?


----------



## oakleyfishing

We were at 33 last week. If you want the K2 with your entry you'll need to knock it out this week or next.


----------



## trophytroutman

I know we are fishing it. Sending entry in soon.


----------



## royboy42

I fished it last year and will be fishing it again this year, was a good tournament and we had fun.


----------



## WADER13

Team Texas Boys.



royboy42 said:


> I fished it last year and will be fishing it again this year, was a good tournament and we had fun.


----------



## Minnow jumper

Do you have to check in at a check point before fishing starts in the morning or just be at weigh in at the specified time?


----------



## royboy42

WADER13 said:


> Team Texas Boys.


Yes Sir!!!

and @Minnowjumper, yes, last year all teams had to check in on tourney day but they did a great job of getting you on your way fast.


----------



## oakleyfishing

Minnow jumper said:


> Do you have to check in at a check point before fishing starts in the morning or just be at weigh in at the specified time?


Check in will be handled at the Captains Meeting on Friday at Bass Pro Shops. There will be no check in morning of.

http://oakleyredfish.com/rules


----------



## bayourat

oakleyfishing said:


> Check in will be handled at the Captains Meeting on Friday at Bass Pro Shops. *There will be no check in morning of*.
> 
> http://oakleyredfish.com/rules


Good news..... sure saves some miles for us.


----------



## oakleyfishing

Getting closer! June 28/29 All info at www.oakleyredfish.com


----------



## Lawson4x454

How many teams have entered so far?


----------



## oakleyfishing

Close to 40. A few K2 coolers left for those wanting them you'll need to get registered.


----------



## Black Sheep

*Black Sheep is in*

I'm in ...make sure you get in the side pot!


----------



## oakleyfishing

Next weekend! Over $100,000 grand on the line! A boat for first place and a boat for second place! Come join us. All info at www.oakleyredfish.com


----------



## Lawson4x454

Another question. The rules say we need to be off the water by 4pm Friday. Does that mean that our boat needs to be on the trailer or can it be tied up at my dock?


----------



## The1ThatGotAway

I wish I could find a redfish... Those things are a by-product of trout fishing for us. I do fish the Oakley bass Tournaments though.


----------

